# What's your fluffs favorite toy?



## Ladyred1366 (Feb 26, 2015)

What's your fluffs favorite toy in the whole wide world? Lulu most favorite toy is her lamb


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Toilet paper roll!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Yellow small stuffed duckie!


----------



## QueenElsa (Feb 20, 2015)

Plastic Easter eggs by far! Second place would go to a long, no stuffing fox toy.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Right now its the Mighty Pig Jr., the duck comes in a close 2nd. It MUST be piggy at bedtime though!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle has a very worn chipmunk. She likes all stuffed toys like bunny and squirrel. Petey does not play with toys much but when he does it is with a bat.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe and Summer both love socks!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention "scrunchies"...especially the one I tie her ears up at mealtimes. She shakes it off her head when she's done and runs around the house playing keep away and tug of war with Bayleigh


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Jasmine's favorite toy is EVERYTHING! We no sooner put toys away and she has them back out again.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel has a Halloween 
ghost that she's carried around for over 4 years. Dewey likes any toy that some one else has!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Boomer loves his kong balls, has to have one in his mouth at all times.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Mindi doesn't play with anything. Oliver loves any cat toy, socks (only if they have been worn), plastic cups, toilet paper rolls. Oh, and if I leave a turd on his pad long enough he plays with those too. Loves to pick them up and throw them & chase them... He's kind of gross.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Toilet paper and any kind of stuffed toy that can be destroyed easily. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacies favorite and go to is Mr. Piggy. We can't leave home without him.
Suki....anything she is NOT supposed to touch, lol!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler has 2 favorites: a stuffed/squeaky giraffe and a stuffed squeaky dinosaur that's almost as big as him!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Lou has a duck and a bunny that he has had since he was a puppy. He also likes the ones that make a crinkle sound. Dallas loves the crinkle ones as well. Nola only wants a toy if someone else has it and as soon as she takes it away, she's done with it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey loves any and all toys. He'll have a favorite for a short time but then moves on to other toys quickly. Emma, on the other hand, is becoming increasingly obsessed with what I call her "tube toys." I get a kick out of watching her with these toys. She'll carry one around in her mouth all day long and can never stand to be too far away from one. She'll remember where she leaves them too and will go nuts if they're no longer in the same spot. At night, she HAS to have this toy on the bed with her or she'll run and dig around the room looking for it. It's crazy how in love with these toys she is but I find it pretty adorable and funny, haha. They're PetStages Lil Squeak no-stuffing toys like this one: PetStages She has a couple in different colors/animals that are her favorites but I can't find them again. I recently stocked up on several of these things, hoping she'll like the new ones just as much.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

All of them! All over the house! But Sissy does really like her stuffed candy cane!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh ya Donna, we call the crinkle ones the "crack" toys...I have to lock them away and only take them out for a bit, both of the go NUTSO. We have a Tommy Bahama flat crinkly pieapple that I won in a dog basket last year!



Lou's Mom said:


> Lou has a duck and a bunny that he has had since he was a puppy. He also likes the ones that make a crinkle sound. Dallas loves the crinkle ones as well. Nola only wants a toy if someone else has it and as soon as she takes it away, she's done with it.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

donnad said:


> Chloe and Summer both love socks!


Katie is also a sock monster. She carries one around with her everywhere and even likes to help me when I get the laundry from the dryer. She's in there "like a dirty shirt'.looking for a clean sock!


----------



## PupLuv<3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cookie loves her carrot stuffed squeaky we call Mr.Carrot. She also likes her squeaky teddy bear and small tennis balls. Anything that squeaks works for Cookie. She will run back and forth from room to room squeaking her toy. Lol!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda's is her ball, check out my siggy 
Maddie likes all of them, she hasn't touched Matilda's ball yet, thank goodness lol


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Pearlan loves her yellow ball! :wub:


----------



## millbranch (Jul 31, 2014)

Scooter is a toy junkie. He likes anything stuffed that he can rip open, pull out the squeaker, shred the stuffing, then turn inside out. Plus he likes to play what I call Tub Toy. He takes a toy and runs to the edge of the bathtub in the morning while I'm getting ready for work. He half drops it in, then catches it. Repeats. Finally he drops the toy in the tub and steps back and looks at me. "Get it, Mom," his eyes say. If I don't get it, he runs to the tub and hangs over the edge, then runs back and eyes me again. Finally he'll bark until I rescue the toy. He runs away and chews on it for a few minutes, then he's back in the bathroom again, dangling it into the tub, daring himself to drop it. I guess he just likes to watch it fall.


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Lucy's loves her teddy Suzie that she got a a Christmas gift


----------

